
The WHO sent 25 international experts to China and here are their main findings - rcarmo
https://www.reddit.com/r/China_Flu/comments/fbt49e/the_who_sent_25_international_experts_to_china/
======
thesausageking
"China can now produce 1.6 million test kits for the novel coronavirus per
week. The test delivers a result on the same day. Across the country, anyone
who goes to the doctor with a fever is screened for the virus: In Guangdong
province, far from Wuhan, 320,000 people have been tested, and 0.14% of those
were positive for the virus."

The US needs to implement this yesterday. The most concerning thing about the
outbreak is we really have no idea how many cases the US actually has. Fewer
than 500 people have been tested across the country.

